# What sort of hardware would you use for this LP cabinet?



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Hello again all, 

After finishing my nephews bookcase, I'm starting to wonder what to do with my early afternoons before work & I'm thinking about at least designing some plans for my record collection. I've found a nice design that not only holds the vinyl records, but also protects them from dust & light by closing them in a cabinet that holds them in a bin and closes a wood panel to protect them and maintain a nice warm look of natural wood rather than vinyl sleeves. 

I'm wondering what sort of hardware I would use to allow this 90˚ drop (or slightly less than) from vertical to (almost?) horizontal while still supporting a lot of weight worth of records. If I can tap your knowledge base on this aspect, i believe i can sort the rest out and begin drawing up a plan for this before long.. starting to go a little itchy w/o something to build!:blink: It could be very simple, but hardware is an area I know very little about & wouldn't want to start on a design w/o at least some more well informed ideas than my lack thereof.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you treat the front like a door, and use euro hinges mounted to the floor of the cabinet, mount the holder for the LP's between or above the hinges. You'll need a drop restraint that could be as simple as some light decorative chain, or friction/hydraulic/air type drop lid supports.








 








.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The way the door pivots about 1/1/2" up from the bottom I think it was probably hinged with a swivel pin hinge or a knife hinge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The problem with most pivot/knife hinges is that there is little to no adjustment.








 







.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you for pointing me in some directions to start exploring guys. One of the things that makes it a tricky issue is the shifting of the weight of the records, which add up to heavy as hell. I think that's why it looks like they've figured out a way to make the bottom of the door swing in towards the back of the cabinet. This may be way over my head, but i want to at least explore the option to see if it's something i can construct to function properly. I found another picture that shows a tiny bit of the side of the bin. I'm wondering if they've maybe used something like the swivel pin hinge attached to the bin and then attached to an air-loaded piston on the other end of the hinge (correct terminology, probably not) which is then attached to the cabinet frame? It almost seems like it would need more than one pivot point..


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Why not just make the front panel hinged and the door opens to reveal the albums, perhaps slides out and the front panel opens. Saves finding a solution to transfer the weight as the shelf spins. Would look identical to what you have pictured too.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

That may work, if they slide out only a little. I may try both in a mock up, as the spinning option should provide more visible surface for selection while keeping the weight further towards the back of the cabinet. But it will definitely be more complex.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> If you treat the front like a door, and use euro hinges mounted to the floor of the cabinet, mount the holder for the LP's between or above the hinges. You'll need a drop restraint that could be as simple as some light decorative chain, or friction/hydraulic/air type drop lid supports.


I've used the above method for tip out hampers and large dog food bags and works very well. The weight is not an issue. The door will close, and will open without incident.








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It wouldn't pivot quite the same but you could always use a piano hinge.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> It wouldn't pivot quite the same but you could always use a piano hinge.


I find it advantageous (when and if possible) to use hinges that are adjustable.








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I find it advantageous (when and if possible) to use hinges that are adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In this application you wouldn't be able to get to euro hinges to make adjustments without dismantling the rack holding the LP's . Then the problem with adjustments they often come out of adjustment and need constant attention. It would probably take 4 to 6 euro hinges in order to have the strength to hold the weight.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> In this application you wouldn't be able to get to euro hinges to make adjustments without dismantling the rack holding the LP's . Then the problem with adjustments they often come out of adjustment and need constant attention. It would probably take 4 to 6 euro hinges in order to have the strength to hold the weight.


Once you adjust the door without the rack, adding the rack doesn't usually require adjustment. If it does, open the door all the way and turn the appropriate screw, and close the door to check. Since the rack can be installed above the hinges, using keyholes, it can be lifted on and off quickly, and is easy to access. I've only used two hinges, and they carry the weight without a problem. Using hinges without adjustment is understandably just problematic. 








 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Once you adjust the door without the rack, adding the rack doesn't usually require adjustment. If it does, open the door all the way and turn the appropriate screw, and close the door to check. Since the rack can be installed above the hinges, using keyholes, it can be lifted on and off quickly, and is easy to access. I've only used two hinges, and they carry the weight without a problem. Using hinges without adjustment is understandably just problematic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lp rack will have to be at least screwed to the door. I've never had euro hinges stay in place just holding a door. I can't picture them carrying a lp rack without problems. On the other hand I've used a piano hinge anywhere a heavy weight is used without any problem. The piano hinge was developed to distribute weight so not one or two hinges wouldn't be overburdened.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Steve Neul said:


> The lp rack will have to be at least screwed to the door.


The rack can slide on the keyholes...it doesn't go anywhere, but if you are worried about it, screw it to the door.



Steve Neul said:


> I've never had euro hinges stay in place just holding a door. I can't picture them carrying a lp rack without problems.


That's a quite a statement. Either you are using subpar hardware, or you may not be installing them correctly. I swear by euro hinges for my own cabinetry and for my clients.



Steve Neul said:


> On the other hand I've used a piano hinge anywhere a heavy weight is used without any problem. The piano hinge was developed to distribute weight so not one or two hinges wouldn't be overburdened.


Yes, and I use them for some specific applications. Many applications just don't look right when the knuckle has to show. Hardwood edging has to be glued to plywood, MDF, or particle board edges for piano hinges to be used on the edge. But, it's the lack of adjustment I object to.








 







.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Whatever hardware you use, you're going to need to make it strong. The photo says "160 LPs each bin". With the best numbers I can find that means you're going to be putting upwards of 65 pounds in each bin; that means either one very strong hinge at each end, or a bunch of weaker hinges spread out along the length. At that point, I'd be seriously thinking about a piano hinge and something like lid stays for a stop, because I think it would be easier than trying to perfectly line up four or five separate hinges.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> The rack can slide on the keyholes...it doesn't go anywhere, but if you are worried about it, screw it to the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well perhaps Blum, Grass and Hettich hinges are subpar hinges, I don't know. I can assure you I know how to properly install them. Any time I have repeat work for customers I nearly always end up having to re-adjust half the doors. I never had to do that with Amerock decorative hinges. As far as the piano hinge, properly installed no adjustment is necessary or ever needed.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Here's a down and dirty model of what I was talking about.

The front drawers hinge down and then slide under the album shelf and the shelf pulls straight out. You still have full access and visibility of the albums.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

mobilepaul said:


> Here's a down and dirty model of what I was talking about.
> 
> The front drawers hinge down and then slide under the album shelf and the shelf pulls straight out. You still have full access and visibility of the albums.


Mobilepaul-That's exactly what I pictured from your description, because that's how I would have (and actually may...I still have enought vinyl to fill that cabinet) gone about it. 

The Blum heavy duty slides are very smooth and should handle the weight of the LP shelf/drawer fine. You could use the undermount (hidden) slides to conceal the hardware.

I really am going to build this piece now!!

Good luck

James


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Mobilepaul, that sketch up clears up for me what you were saying, thank for putting the time into that, it's awesome! I didn't mean to start a hardware war guys, I appreciate every bit of input & don't worry I'm going to build it w some cheap ply first & try a few different options to see what I can make work. Remember I'm still captain novice at all of this stuff! Every potential solution will teach me something & I'm grateful for every learning experience at this point!

James, it's a bad ass design & I'm glad someone else has a solid collection that'll benefit from all the thought members are donating here.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

xmas said:


> Mobilepaul, that sketch up clears up for me what you were saying, thank for putting the time into that, it's awesome! I didn't mean to start a hardware war guys, I appreciate every bit of input & don't worry I'm going to build it w some cheap ply first & try a few different options to see what I can make work. Remember I'm still captain novice at all of this stuff! Every potential solution will teach me something & I'm grateful for every learning experience at this point!
> 
> James, it's a bad ass design & I'm glad someone else has a solid collection that'll benefit from all the thought members are donating here.


Unfortunately for me, I have too many LPs to make something like this viable. Space constraints, for me, dictate that I go vertical and not more horizontal. But I do like the design


----------



## J_Lindgaard (Dec 23, 2013)

mobilepaul said:


> Unfortunately for me, I have too many LPs to make something like this viable. Space constraints, for me, dictate that I go vertical and not more horizontal. But I do like the design


 
Would it be possible for him to link the front door to a rack on rollers so when he opens the panel/door, the tray slides/rolls out at the same time ?


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

J_Lindgaard said:


> Would it be possible for him to link the front door to a rack on rollers so when he opens the panel/door, the tray slides/rolls out at the same time ?


Actually, that could work as well! Thank you for the idea


----------



## tweederhill (Nov 30, 2021)

Hey, I realize this is a super old thread, but I've been going down this road myself. I actually bought a used Erector Set to play with making a prototype of my own as I have had a hard time finding someone who makes this hinge.

I did see on the symbolaudio website that their hinge is proprietary....

Anyway, I thought I would see if anyone had made any headway, and if not, I'm happy to share my progress with you. 

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

tweederhill said:


> Hey, I realize this is a super old thread, but I've been going down this road myself. I actually bought a used Erector Set to play with making a prototype of my own as I have had a hard time finding someone who makes this hinge.
> 
> I did see on the symbolaudio website that their hinge is proprietary....
> 
> ...


Another option since the back side doesn't show is to put just plain butt hinges like you would use on a door on the back side. When you build a cabinet like you leave an access panel on the back to get to the hardware. No more stress that would be put on the hinges, the hinges should last forever.


----------



## woodwork (2 mo ago)

Did you ever build this piece? I saw the same one online and trying to convert a buffet into something similar


----------

